# [gelöst] xine-lib lässt sich nicht installieren.

## 3PO

Hallo Zusamen,

ich wollte eigentlich nur mal eben xine-lib updaten, leider jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Der Compiler bricht mit folgendem Fehler ab:

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-group_audio.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_aud.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_aiff.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_cdda.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_mpgaudio.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_nsf.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_realaudio.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_snd.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_voc.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_vox.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_wav.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_ac3.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-id3.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_aac.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_mod.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_flac.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_mpc.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_dts.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_shn.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio_la-demux_tta.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libmodplug.so -lstdc++ -lm  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_audio.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_audio.so

creating xineplug_dmx_mpeg_block.la

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_mpeg_ts.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_mpeg_ts.la xineplug_dmx_mpeg_ts.la)

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_mpeg_elem.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  demux_elem.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/demux_mpeg.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_mpeg.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_mpeg.so

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_avi.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_avi.la xineplug_dmx_avi.la)

creating xineplug_dmx_audio.la

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_mpeg_pes.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  demux_mpeg_pes.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_mpeg_block.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_mpeg_block.la xineplug_dmx_mpeg_block.la)

creating xineplug_dmx_mpeg.la

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_qt.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  xineplug_dmx_qt_la-demux_qt.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la -lz

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/demux_elem.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_mpeg_elem.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_elem.so

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_mpeg.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_mpeg.la xineplug_dmx_mpeg.la)

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_fli.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  demux_fli.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la

creating xineplug_dmx_mpeg_elem.la

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_audio.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_audio.la xineplug_dmx_audio.la)

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_yuv4mpeg2.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  demux_yuv4mpeg2.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/demux_mpeg_pes.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_mpeg_pes.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_mpeg_pes.so

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/xineplug_dmx_qt_la-demux_qt.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib -lz  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_qt.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_qt.so

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_mpeg_elem.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_mpeg_elem.la xineplug_dmx_mpeg_elem.la)

creating xineplug_dmx_mpeg_pes.la

creating xineplug_dmx_qt.la

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_real.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  demux_real.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/demux_fli.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_fli.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_fli.so

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_mpeg_pes.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_mpeg_pes.la xineplug_dmx_mpeg_pes.la)

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_rawdv.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  demux_rawdv.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_qt.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_qt.la xineplug_dmx_qt.la)

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_pva.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  demux_pva.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/demux_yuv4mpeg2.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_yuv4mpeg2.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_yuv4mpeg2.so

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/demux_real.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_real.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_real.so

creating xineplug_dmx_yuv4mpeg2.la

creating xineplug_dmx_fli.la

creating xineplug_dmx_real.la

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/demux_rawdv.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_rawdv.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_rawdv.so

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/demux_pva.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_pva.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_pva.so

creating xineplug_dmx_pva.la

creating xineplug_dmx_rawdv.la

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_fli.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_fli.la xineplug_dmx_fli.la)

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_yuv4mpeg2.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_yuv4mpeg2.la xineplug_dmx_yuv4mpeg2.la)

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_yuv_frames.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  demux_yuv_frames.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_slave.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  demux_slave.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_real.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_real.la xineplug_dmx_real.la)

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_nsv.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  demux_nsv.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_rawdv.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_rawdv.la xineplug_dmx_rawdv.la)

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_matroska.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  xineplug_dmx_matroska_la-demux_matroska.lo xineplug_dmx_matroska_la-ebml.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la -lz

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_pva.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_pva.la xineplug_dmx_pva.la)

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_iff.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  demux_iff.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/demux_slave.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_slave.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_slave.so

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/demux_nsv.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_nsv.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_nsv.so

creating xineplug_dmx_slave.la

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/demux_yuv_frames.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_yuv_frames.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_yuv_frames.so

creating xineplug_dmx_nsv.la

creating xineplug_dmx_yuv_frames.la

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/demux_iff.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_iff.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_iff.so

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_slave.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_slave.la xineplug_dmx_slave.la)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/xineplug_dmx_matroska_la-demux_matroska.o .libs/xineplug_dmx_matroska_la-ebml.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib -lz  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_matroska.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_matroska.so

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fvisibility=hidden -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -Wl,-z,defs -avoid-version -module -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s -o xineplug_dmx_flv.la -rpath /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.5  demux_flv.lo ../../src/xine-engine/libxine.la

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_yuv_frames.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_yuv_frames.la xineplug_dmx_yuv_frames.la)

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_nsv.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_nsv.la xineplug_dmx_nsv.la)

creating xineplug_dmx_iff.la

creating xineplug_dmx_matroska.la

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfreetype.la' seems to be moved

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_matroska.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_matroska.la xineplug_dmx_matroska.la)

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_iff.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_iff.la xineplug_dmx_iff.la)

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libfontconfig.la' seems to be moved

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/demux_flv.o  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/xine-engine/.libs ../../src/xine-engine/.libs/libxine.so -L/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../.. -L/usr/lib  -march=prescott -Wl,-z -Wl,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-soname -Wl,xineplug_dmx_flv.so -o .libs/xineplug_dmx_flv.so

creating xineplug_dmx_flv.la

(cd .libs && rm -f xineplug_dmx_flv.la && ln -s ../xineplug_dmx_flv.la xineplug_dmx_flv.la)

make[3]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/demuxers'

Making all in libffmpeg

make[3]: Entering directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/libffmpeg'

make[4]: Entering directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/libffmpeg'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils  -I../../src/input -I../../src/input  -I../../lib -I../../lib -I../../src/dxr3     -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/ffmpeg   -I/usr/include/postproc   -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c -o xineplug_decode_ff_la-xine_decoder.lo `test -f 'xine_decoder.c' || echo './'`xine_decoder.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils  -I../../src/input -I../../src/input  -I../../lib -I../../lib -I../../src/dxr3     -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/ffmpeg   -I/usr/include/postproc   -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c -o xineplug_decode_ff_la-audio_decoder.lo `test -f 'audio_decoder.c' || echo './'`audio_decoder.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils  -I../../src/input -I../../src/input  -I../../lib -I../../lib -I../../src/dxr3     -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/ffmpeg   -I/usr/include/postproc   -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c -o xineplug_decode_ff_la-video_decoder.lo `test -f 'video_decoder.c' || echo './'`video_decoder.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils  -I../../src/input -I../../src/input  -I../../lib -I../../lib -I../../src/dxr3     -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/ffmpeg   -I/usr/include/postproc   -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c -o xineplug_decode_ff_la-xine_encoder.lo `test -f 'xine_encoder.c' || echo './'`xine_encoder.c

/bin/sh ../../libtool --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils  -I../../src/input -I../../src/input  -I../../lib -I../../lib -I../../src/dxr3     -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/ffmpeg   -I/usr/include/postproc   -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE   -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c -o xineplug_decode_ff_la-mpeg_parser.lo `test -f 'mpeg_parser.c' || echo './'`mpeg_parser.c

mkdir .libs

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils -I../../src/input -I../../src/input -I../../lib -I../../lib -I../../src/dxr3 -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/ffmpeg -I/usr/include/postproc -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c audio_decoder.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xineplug_decode_ff_la-audio_decoder.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils -I../../src/input -I../../src/input -I../../lib -I../../lib -I../../src/dxr3 -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/ffmpeg -I/usr/include/postproc -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c xine_encoder.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xineplug_decode_ff_la-xine_encoder.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils -I../../src/input -I../../src/input -I../../lib -I../../lib -I../../src/dxr3 -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/ffmpeg -I/usr/include/postproc -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c xine_decoder.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xineplug_decode_ff_la-xine_decoder.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils -I../../src/input -I../../src/input -I../../lib -I../../lib -I../../src/dxr3 -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/ffmpeg -I/usr/include/postproc -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c video_decoder.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xineplug_decode_ff_la-video_decoder.o

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -I../../include -I../../include -I../../src -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-engine -I../../src/xine-utils -I../../src/input -I../../src/input -I../../lib -I../../lib -I../../src/dxr3 -fvisibility=hidden -I/usr/include/ffmpeg -I/usr/include/postproc -DNDEBUG -D_REENTRANT -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DXINE_COMPILE -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-zero-length -Wmissing-format-attribute -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wstrict-aliasing=2 -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers -ffunction-sections -c mpeg_parser.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xineplug_decode_ff_la-mpeg_parser.o

In file included from xine_decoder.h:33,

                 from xine_decoder.c:34:

/usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h:2252: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

/usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h:2258: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

In file included from xine_encoder.c:45:

/usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h:2252: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

/usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h:2258: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

xine_encoder.c: In function 'dxr3_encoder_init':

xine_encoder.c:79: error: 'mpeg1video_encoder' undeclared (first use in this function)

xine_encoder.c:79: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

xine_encoder.c:79: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[4]: *** [xineplug_decode_ff_la-xine_encoder.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from xine_decoder.h:33,

                 from mpeg_parser.h:30,

                 from mpeg_parser.c:31:

/usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h:2252: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

/usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h:2258: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

In file included from xine_decoder.h:33,

                 from audio_decoder.c:49:

/usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h:2252: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

/usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h:2258: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

In file included from xine_decoder.h:33,

                 from video_decoder.c:49:

/usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h:2252: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

/usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h:2258: warning: 'ImgReSampleContext' is deprecated

video_decoder.c:122: warning: 'AVPaletteControl' is deprecated

video_decoder.c: In function 'ff_handle_special_buffer':

video_decoder.c:935: warning: 'AVPaletteControl' is deprecated

video_decoder.c:939: warning: 'AVPaletteControl' is deprecated

make[4]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/libffmpeg'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src/libffmpeg'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/work/xine-lib'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/xine-lib-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2924:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed."

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/log/portage/media-libs:xine-lib-9999:20080920-195602.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/data/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-9999/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 10 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

vdr01 xine #
```

Hier noch die emerge --info:

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.23.11-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23.11-gentoo i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU @ 2.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 20 Sep 2008 09:34:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.skynet.be/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/gentoo-de /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 arts automount avahi berkdb bluetooth cairo cardbus cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb dmx dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 encode exif fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg fftw flac fortran ftp gd gdbm gif glitz glut gpm gs gtk gtk2 hal hddtemp iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib ipod ipv6 irda isdnlog ithreads java joystick jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility latin1 lcms libwww lirc lm_sensors logrotate mad midi mmx motif mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses network nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pda pdf perl php png pppd python qt3 quicktime rdesktop readline real reflection samba scanner sdl session slang sndfile spell spl sse ssl svg svga tcpd tiff transcode truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wifi x264 x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text cfontzpacket cwlinux eyeboxone graphlcd icpa106 imon iowarrior lcterm md8800 ms6931 mtcs16209x noritakevfd pyramid sed1330 sed1520 serialvfd sli stv5730 svga t6963 tyan xosd" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="all" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev fglrx i810 mga nv nvidia r128 radeon s3 savage sis via v4l vesa vga vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ich hoffe mal, dass mir da Jemand weiterhelfen kann.Last edited by 3PO on Sun Sep 21, 2008 6:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> media-libs/xine-lib-9999

 

Bei Live-Ebuilds kann das schon mal vorkommen, dass sie sich nicht installieren lassen. Warte einfach ein bis zwei Tage und versuch es nochmal. Oder steig auf eine stabile Version um.

----------

## 3PO

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   media-libs/xine-lib-9999 
> 
> Bei Live-Ebuilds kann das schon mal vorkommen, dass sie sich nicht installieren lassen. Warte einfach ein bis zwei Tage und versuch es nochmal. Oder steig auf eine stabile Version um.

 

hmmm....,

ich habe ganz normal emerge -av xine-lib ausgeführt....

Ohne Oherlay oder ebuild oder ähnliches?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*    *Quote:*   media-libs/xine-lib-9999 
> 
> Bei Live-Ebuilds kann das schon mal vorkommen, dass sie sich nicht installieren lassen. Warte einfach ein bis zwei Tage und versuch es nochmal. Oder steig auf eine stabile Version um. 
> 
> hmmm....,
> ...

 

ganz ohne zutun trägt sich das nicht in die package.keywords und/oder package.unmask ein! es sei denn du hast ein wald und wiesen overlay installiert, welches solche extrem instabilen "versionen" als x86 maskieren   :Laughing: 

versuch erstmal rauszufinden woher das ebuild stammt, in meinem portage tree hab ich garkeine SVN version...

----------

## franzf

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Ohne Oherlay oder ebuild oder ähnliches?

 

```
* This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/' 
```

So als kleine Anregung (steht auch irgendwo am Ende im Output  :Wink: )

----------

## 3PO

Stimmt, Ihr hattet recht.   :Embarassed: 

Mich würde aber trotzdem interessieren, wo das hergekommen ist?

Nach dem ich das Verzeichnis /usr/local/portage/media-libs/xine-lib gelöscht habe lies sich xine-lib anstandslos installieren.

 *Quote:*   

> vdr02 ~ # emerge -av xine-lib
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

